# Can History be cleared



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to clear the history on the Genie. Any way to do it without clearing all the series links and recorded shows?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Not that I know of, but why clear it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Not that I know of, but why clear it?


Destroy the evidence?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> Destroy the evidence?


That is what I was thinking lol. I thought I saw a way to delete it awhile back. I know it wasn't a Genie I was looking at though and its been awhile so I could be mistaken. Not really sure why someone would want to delete the history.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ours is not to question why....

Only way I can think of is add an external drive, but then you cover up not just History, but Recordings and Series Links...

Or just record and delete so much stuff that it gets buried under masses of pages of other stuff.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The only way to get rid of the history is to do a reset everything, which erases all recordings, resets all series links, and starts you fresh. Otherwise, you just have to let the entry in the history scroll down until it drops off the bottom of the list (which takes time of course).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Things drop Off usually after 1000 entires or 60 days I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

taking the drive out, using Linux [Ubuntu] and erasing some files would do that trick

if you can... if you would ...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Just record and delete a bunch of shows. The list has a finite number of entries and when it exceeds them it replaces the oldest entries.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> I would like to clear the history on the Genie. Any way to do it without clearing all the series links and recorded shows?


There is no way to clear the History.

Some of the suggestions already given may help though.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> taking the drive out, using Linux [Ubuntu] and erasing some files would do that trick
> 
> if you can... if you would ...


You should never suggest things like this to a user.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

That is true for most folks. I have had the pleasure of the Linux command line along with other arcane bits of this and that with TiVo drives. Unfortunately now have no way to hook up a drive to a computer. Traveling full time has some limitations. 


RunnerFL said:


> You should never suggest things like this to a user.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> That is true for most folks. I have had the pleasure of the Linux command line along with other arcane bits of this and that with TiVo drives. Unfortunately now have no way to hook up a drive to a computer. Traveling full time has some limitations.


That's true for everyone except the developers. You could know enough to really hose yourself.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Worst case you reformat the drive and let the DirecTV box load the software again. Just like putting in any new drive. No worse off than the total resets with removal of all things.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, that's a far cry from your OP!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Worst case you reformat the drive and let the DirecTV box load the software again. Just like putting in any new drive. No worse off than the total resets with removal of all things.


Your initial post said you didn't want to reformat. Which is it?


----------

